# We are on the Big Girls .... Its Been Great



## Capt. Hollis Forrester (Jun 17, 2006)

This morning was a beautiful one with light East winds around 5 mph. We've pretty much stuck to my pattern throwing Down South and Zman plastics drifting drop offs and grass flats that's been holding plenty of shad and pods of small Mullet. Cody Mikeska, Clint Mikeska and son Tobin, plus Shauna Sandall all had a great time catching these pretty girls up to 8 lbs and many keepers for the box on the Artie's. My Summer patterns have set in and We'll continue on catching these nice fish such as these. Remember the Star Tournament has began and all it takes is a solid fish to get on that leader board and we are knocking on that back door right now. You can't beat the prizes that are available for the kids scholarships and the truck/boat packages so let's gettem. Thanks for reading the report and for available dates contact me.
Capt. Hollis Forrester
979-236-3115
www.fishingmatagordabay.com
www.capthollisforrester.com
[email protected]
Today I had a great couple here, Ashley and Sean. The morning started off extremely slow but I pretty much knew we were on the fish so I held steady in the area until they decided to bite. It took all I had in me not to move to another location due to the day gaining temperature and loosing valuable time. The problem was absolutely no wind on the bay until 11:30 am but pretty much knew when that wind would pick up so would the bite in which it did switch to the South East 10-15 mph and the fish were hungry. We landed all of our fish within an hour with non stop action, it was truly an awesome experience for this couple to experience . Thanks for reading the report and looking forward to an awesome Summer of great fishing. Introduce someone new to the great outdoors, fishing is for everyone so don't forget the kiddos and the wife. The CCA Star Tournament is in full force, all it takes is that one great fish for a child's scholarship or an awesome truck/boat package. It's Great Out Here ðŸ'.
For available dates contact me, Captain Hollis Forrester at:
979-236-3115
www.fishingmatagordabay.com
www.capthollisforrester.com
[email protected]


----------



## Capt. Hollis Forrester (Jun 17, 2006)

*photos*

photos


----------



## Capt. Hollis Forrester (Jun 17, 2006)

*photos*

photos


----------



## trophytroutman (Mar 21, 2009)

Very nice trout


----------

